# B14x, B14u



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i saw rthis on the oil filter i bought for my b13
i was wondering what the u and x meant but it is probably the 200sx and sentra


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Maybe difference between manual and automatic


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*interesting*

i saw the same thing when i went to go replace a HVAC light i believe it has to do with where it was made in the USA or Mexico


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: interesting*



addictednissan said:


> *i saw the same thing when i went to go replace a HVAC light i believe it has to do with where it was made in the USA or Mexico *


B14U is US made
B14X is Mexican made


----------

